# Nicodemus Bridge / Casting Practice



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Location: Nicodemus Bridge

Time: 7am-1:00pm (longer for Tunafish)

Target Fish: Crappie

Crew: Fishbait, Chump, Okimavich, Tunafish, AtlantaKing, and Myself

Report:

It was so cold, we witnessed many lakes were frozen over driving to Nico Bridge (NB). Luckily, Okimavich and Tunafish arrived early to make sure we didn't need pick axes to get to the fish. We used bull minnows, shiners, wax worms, and tiny crappie lures. Bull minnows were the clear bait of choice as we caught numerous yellow perch and a single crappie. A person fishing near us showed us an important fishing method specifically used at NB (I haven't seen it anywhere else). 

I would like to say the skunk is offically off my back, and onto Okimavich and Tunafish  We collectively caught about 15 yellow perch and 1 crappie. Tunafish stayed while we left so I will let him chime in as to whether he was productive after we left. I do know for a fact that one member was completely skunked . . . ahem "O".

We left around 1pm, putzed around, and wound up at the Germantown Soccer Plex (basically an area with giant fields). Our plan was to watch the Breakaway Video, then practice. It ended up us at a baseball field trying to "outdo" each other  Quite productive I must say. 

Sweet Combo: LDX and Shimano Power Aero - we were all crushing this combo, casting further and easier than we had believed (300+ft) measured. 
Birdnest Award: My first cast with my 525, sufix tri, thinking it was a spinning reel and releasing a wee bit too late . . . ahem . . . it was dark out 
Birdnest Master Picker: Fishbait. If you want a birdsnest out with expensive line, call him up.

Point of Information: In the 2006-2007 DNR Regs Book, it states on pg. 13 that there is a creel limit of 5 yellow perch but NO minimun size for resovoirs, and non-tidal lakes (or something to that effect). While fishing Nico Bridge, a "certain gentleman" kept insisting that the minimum size was 9" although it clearly stated in the reg. book that there was NO minimum size. He said that it was a "special rule" just for Nico Bridge (I think he honestly believed what he was saying and was not trying to simply be an a-hole). He also stated that you are only allowed "30 minnows / person" and we must have a "stamped reciept" from the place selling us the minnows. Was this a situation of a local giving us new guys a "hard time" or was he being legit? We went by the book, he kept giving us looks, who was in the right? We called DNR, they gave me a "sketchy" answer, and seemed not to know about the "special rule". 

All in all, a great day. Fishing (no matter what its for) with buddies is always a good day to me. Oh, BTW, we are starting a quote of the day. Today, the winner was FISHBAIT. 

"I'll save all my milt for you".

In fairness, we were talking about a white perch catchin' trip, but please, I don't wanna hear that . . . ever


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Very interesting. Since I haven't targeted yellow perch in 8 years I had not even looked at the regs. Here are the special regs. Interesting ... there is no minimum limit for reservoir and pond caught fish. 

YELLOW PERCH Regulations

1. Yellow perch cannot be harvested from the following designated yellow perch watershed spawning areas including all tidal and nontidal tributaries at any time. (This does not apply to nontidal impoundments)
1. Magothy River watershed
2. Nanticoke River watershed
3. Patapsco River watershed
4. Severn River watershed
5. South River watershed
6. West River watershed
2. Daily Catch Limit - Except for reservoirs, lakes, ponds, and impoundments, the daily limit for yellow perch taken by hook and line from the waters of the State of Maryland is 5 (five) in possession per person per day.
3. Minimum Size Limit - Minimum size in nontidal rivers and streams is 9 inches. No minimum size in lakes, ponds, and impoundments.
4. From February 1 - March 15, a person fishing with hook and line may only use single barbless hooks while taking and possessing yellow perch in tidal waters.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I am glad you all had fun. I wish I could have joined in the casting competition with ya'all ... I would like to see fishbait clean out one of my birds nests  Actually he already did one for me a while back... a real BIRDS nest ... I had a gull get caught up in my line and it was wrapped around a flight feather pretty tight and he patiently fixed it.

sounded like a good day of fishing!


----------



## FISHING4LIFE (Jul 14, 2006)

hes not tellin u the truth. There is no limit on how many minnows u can keep. The size on yellow perch isn't 9 inches in resivors or places like that its no minimum. How many yellow perch did u guys catch that day? What were the sizes on the yellow perch? big litte medium? thanks


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Because he spoke to all of us, I think some of us got bits and pieces of information. But in regards to the "30" bit of information, I think he said that one person can only have 30 pieces of bait if caught internally. I think what he was saying was that since there are large stripers and walleyes in Liberty, a lot of people were catching small crappies and sunfish to live line as bait. I think the rule is there so that people won't take too many baitfish so as to deplete the baitfish supply. As for minnows, he did say that the receipt must be signed at the place of purchase (in our case, Clyde's).

While he was trying to tell us the rules, I think it would have been better if he just approaced us and talked to us professionally. Instead, he did a lot of passes and said a lot of stuff really loudly so that we'd hear. I think eventually, after we caught another perch, he approached us and asked me, "what are you going to do when DNR comes to check on you?". At which time, we showed him the book that said that there was no creel or size limit for reservoirs, as stated on page 13. At that time, he said that we can't keep that many, but collectively, we only caught 15 between the 6 of us, and not any of us caught more than 5. I think Fingers got the most w/ 5 and I had 4 and Fishbait/Fingers had measured to make sure they were at least 9". So we were ok both ways. However, this gentleman insisted that there were special Liberty Reservoir rules. To this, I admit that there can be. And if there are, we would like to know. However, it wasn't posted anywhere on the bridge nor the DNR website. 

Anyways, being the upstanding, law abiding citizens that we are, we decided to call the DNR offices but they were closed. 

If anyone knows what the real rules are and more importantly, where they're posted, please let us know. We would like to avoid these type of situations in the future. The law is the law, and we were trying to uphold the law to the best of our knowledge. Heck, O'Kim even used his phone to get back onto the DNR website to look for more information.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

seems like you guys had fun. i stopped by wye mills today for 3 hours, caught about 20 bluegills. was pretty fun for my first time at wye mills. going to try to target some carp next time.:fishing:


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*It was fun indeed...*

I think that "Gentleman" thinks he's a know it all that's all. I've met plenty of them. I wasn't paying attention to the guy anyway as I couldn't buy a hit. After you guys left, I tried till around 4:00pm. You guys did real well (actually minus Oki  ), you really knew what ya'll were doing   As for me I was green as string beens and it sure showed. I don't believe I had one hit on my 2 poles, and let's see, I got there around 8:15am and packed it in at 4:00pm. I think the tap I saw on 1 pole must be an imaginary hit. This dude used some minature pink BA's and did real well on crappies (they were not that big though). Anyway, next time...

Humm, Bev got fresh bunkers....


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Minnows*

35 in possesion a day. You Must have a reciept signed and or stamped from the bait store OR you are Violating the Law. Not my law or this other guy's its a law for Liberty Loch Raven and Prettyboy to keep the Zebra Mussles out. Limits on Yellow Perch are stated in handbook and since NB is fished pretty hard if they had a special reg just for there regarding Yellow Perch it would be posted on those white signs like you see on the trout streams.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Teddy said:


> 35 in possesion a day. You Must have a reciept signed and or stamped from the bait store OR you are Violating the Law. Not my law or this other guy's its a law for Liberty Loch Raven and Prettyboy to keep the Zebra Mussles out. Limits on Yellow Perch are stated in handbook and since NB is fished pretty hard if they had a special reg just for there regarding Yellow Perch it would be posted on those white signs like you see on the trout streams.


So this monnows law only applies at those two places?


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

The amount of minnows applies state wide and its 35 baitfish in your possesion a day. The reciept for your minnows only applies for those Resevoirs.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I have a friend that buys a whole flat of bunker from Kool Ice and spends the entire weekend on AI. The flat is like 50 lbs I think which is around 45-60 fish depending on the size (bay or ocean bunker).

So technically that is wrong?

So if I buy 5 flats to mix up as fertilizer into my garden and I get stopped I might be in trouble with the law?

Not trying to sound too outrageous just trying to show how some good intended laws can possibly wreck havoc on innocent intentions.

IMHO we need less laws, more enforcement, and follow through on the penalties and punishments!


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

cygnus-x1 said:


> So if I buy 5 flats to mix up as fertilizer into my garden and I get stopped I might be in trouble with the law?


I think that would only apply if you were trying to fish with them. You may get in trouble with your neighbors, though.  

As for what we had at the bridge, we did not exceed 30 minnows/people. There were 6 of us fishing the bridge working from a common bucket of minnows.



Teddy said:


> 35 in possesion a day. You Must have a reciept signed and or stamped from the bait store OR you are Violating the Law. Not my law or this other guy's its a law for Liberty Loch Raven and Prettyboy to keep the Zebra Mussles out.


Now that you mention it, I do remember reading about that somewhere. I finally found the info:

From DNR's page on Liberty Reservoir


> Due to the potential for zebra mussel infestations, boaters on Liberty, Loch Raven, and Prettyboy Reservoirs must sign an affidavit stating their boat will be used only on these reservoirs. Live bait is prohibited unless purchased from a Maryland certified zebra mussel-free bait store.





Teddy said:


> Limits on Yellow Perch are stated in handbook and since NB is fished pretty hard if they had a special reg just for there regarding Yellow Perch it would be posted on those white signs like you see on the trout streams.


Nope. The only white sign posted at the bridge is a beat up one that is leaning over right before you get on the walkway. It only deals with Stripers. No mention of Yellow Perch or any other species.

I'm still trying to find out what the ruling is with "special" rule for Liberty. I would like to get some official answer as it seem (like many things in this sport) that urban legend, misunderstandings and mistaken word of mouth is running rampant.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Big O, thanks for looking into it further. I find this situation to be so confusing, that it's almost impossible for a person to find/learn. Luckily we did stumble across this "special reg" through another fisherman, but he was rather unfriendly in the beginning. It may have been a completely different outcome if I fished alone or didn't get mocked by that guy. I'm glad he was there though, otherwise we would have never known this stuff exists. Just to put my own version of the bait issue, I was told that the bait shop must sign and date the receipt for the minnows and that the date must not be more than 48 hours old, otherwise, you must release the minnows.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

*Casting Practice*

This was much more fun than I had expected. I learned a few things. 

1) I can't cast a conventional. Cyg, I'm gonna need a lot of help on this. My first cast ended in a massive birdsnest. It's odd that I use conventionals exclusively in freshwater for bass but can't do it in saltwater!   
2) Spinners can cast as far as conventionals (even further in some cases) for average guys. I'm not talking about the pros or the absolute maximum, but for this group, I saw each of them heave the spinner with far more force and confidence than the conventional (possibly because there was no fear of backlash). I'm still gonna get a conventional though!  
3) The combination of 4 oz sinker, tennis ball, and tape is 6.4 oz.
4) The LDX handles this combo beautifully. Also very sensitive on the retrieve. I could feel every blade of grass the ball rolled over.    
4) Homerun over the back fence: Priceless.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

The situation of the confusing regulations really irks me. It should not be this complicated to go out and enjoy a fine day's worth of fishing. Nowhere was it posted about "special regulations" of the Liberty Reservoir, nor was it anywhere to be found on the internet, including the Baltimore County website, Maryland State website, Maryland DNR website or a "Liberty Reservoir Yellow Perch Regulations" search on Google, Yahoo and Lycos. I know, because I've looked. 

This is something that fosters discontent amongst fishermen: when a "local" hears something from a park ranger/game warden and then goes on to spread it around and considers those that doesn't follow the "rules" to be poachers. What if the game warden was wrong? What if it was some pissant cop on a power trip trying to play Governor? What if the "local" heard wrong? It then becomes so easy for said "local" to go blabbering on in any public forum about how so and so are all poachers, when truthfully they are not. I'm sure the "gentleman" went home and called up a couple of buddies about how a bunch of Asian guys were poaching yellow perch at the bridge. 

I doubt I'll want to fish there in the future. An hour's drive to catch a few 10" long fish while being glared at by the "locals" isn't my idea of fun.


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*You are RIGHT*

Last yr you had to wait for the regs to come out!!!!!! 


I have not purchased a fresh water license yet so do not have book, YET if you do not see any SPECIAL REGS for Yellow Perch for Liberty then there is none. Guy was full of SHYTE unless specified in the regs, Go get em boys! 

Cygnus were talking live bait only for those specific locations not saltwater nor other freshwater impoundments in MD, I also think that the rules in the book state baitfish taken from state waters so does this mean you can possess more if yu buy them?
There might or might not be a Size limit or creel limit for Yellow Perch outside the TIDAL CREEKS so yu might want to check the book or DNR website for that info.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fishbait said:


> This was much more fun than I had expected. I learned a few things.
> 
> 1) I can't cast a conventional. Cyg, I'm gonna need a lot of help on this. My first cast ended in a massive birdsnest. It's odd that I use conventionals exclusively in freshwater for bass but can't do it in saltwater!


Looking forward to it my friend. Hopefully I'll be able to join ya'all in Feb/Mar for some more casting practice / White Perch catching fun.

I'll be on the west side (wrong side) of the bay this weekend but I think my Saturday may involve a reconnaissance mission to Piney Point  and point south. My wife has never seen PLO and we may make a day of traveling to potential fishing holes and may do lunch down that way. Been a while since I have been down that way.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

AtlantaKing, Sorry you didn't have as much fun as we thought. "Do as the locals do" is very much part of fishing lore. They are the ones who consistently fish the location, know the bait, presentation, etc. Usually, if a local tells me "such and such", then I take it as truth. Now in this case, the "local" said there were "special regs". And if we did get "busted", it is something that could easily be won in court (not that I would want to waste my time doing so). Now with the situation of the "local" glaring at us and saying things under his breath. . . he can kiss my a$$ . . .he was very much "old fashioned". I'm treading very carefully here so as not to cause another chit storm people  

What was really funny was when an older gentleman who was also a local told us to keep em' all because if we released them they would die anyway. The fish were really deep (maybe 30-50') and after they got hooked, we would reel up and the change in pressure caused their eyes to pop out and their stomach to come out their mouth (weird sight).


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> My wife has never seen PLO and we may make a day of traveling to potential fishing holes and may do lunch down that way.


The way you talk, you sound like you hang out with your wife more than your fishing buddies  This is not good . . . we will remedy the situation ASAP. Or . . . are you accumulating brownie points for the upcoming season? If so, I have much to learn from you Obi Wan


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> The way you talk, you sound like you hang out with your wife more than your fishing buddies  This is not good . . . we will remedy the situation ASAP. Or . . . are you accumulating brownie points for the upcoming season? If so, I have much to learn from you Obi Wan


Keep the MRS happy and all else will follow ...

... ahhh the force is strong with this one ...


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

fingersandclaws said:


> AtlantaKing, Sorry you didn't have as much fun as we thought. "Do as the locals do" is very much part of fishing lore. They are the ones who consistently fish the location, know the bait, presentation, etc. Usually, if a local tells me "such and such", then I take it as truth. Now in this case, the "local" said there were "special regs". And if we did get "busted", it is something that could easily be won in court (not that I would want to waste my time doing so). Now with the situation of the "local" glaring at us and saying things under his breath. . . he can kiss my a$$ . . .he was very much "old fashioned". I'm treading very carefully here so as not to cause another chit storm people


It's not so much the "locals" glaring at us that spoils it for me, but more so the uncertainty that we could get busted for something that may or may not be illegal, and then have to spend a day in court fighting it. If I got a ticket for a law that is not well known, not well interpreted, not well published, and not well posted, you can bet your last dollar I'm going to fight it, even if the ticket is way less than what I would make in a day's worth of work. It's the principle of the matter, and I will not roll over and take it!  What ever happened to "innocent until proven guilty?" Just because a DNR ranger _thinks_ is illegal doesn't automatically make it so. 

Besides, I've gone places and showed the "locals" a thing or two   

For the MD A/C crew, please don't mistaken my frustration towards the regs with the crew. Hanging out with you fellas was a heck of a lot of fun, and I intend to do so often in the future. :fishing:  :beer:


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Benefit of Doubt*

Even though the guy gave yu a bogus application of the law does not mean he wasnt warning yu of future reprucussions that might arise from yu not knowing what the law is for that paticular body of water. He might have gone about in a distastefull way but be forewarned they will inforce the regs to everyones dislike so it pays to know them before hand.

With that being said :beer: and wait till the SUPERBOWL!!!! Whos gonna WIN?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Teddy said:


> With that being said :beer: and wait till the SUPERBOWL!!!! Whos gonna WIN?


I have family in Chicago and my bro-in-law was the subcontractor lead on the new Stadium there and I know he is psyched about the Bears. On the other hand I want Manning to win because I don't want people to say that he was a great QB but he never one the big one.

That being said I just want a few :beer: some opcorn: and a damn good game !  

Hopefully Prince will show off his harem during halftime


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Colts 31
Bears 34


next year

Skins 42
Ravens 10


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> Colts 31
> Bears 34
> 
> 
> ...


I knew we had something more in common  

:beer:


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*The Game*

CAN"T WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Should be a good one. Peyton Manning doesnt deserve another Dan Marino reputation!!!! Man give either a back-up defence or front line yu got WINNER. 
Prediction: give the Saints a decent field of play ect.... COLTS win ( NO TURNOVERS) Bears win if TURNOVERS and the COLTS defence allows the big run play. #18


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

I agree w/ Teddy: Go Peyton!!! I want Dan Marino to be in sole possesion of the greatest QB to never win it all. Peyton's a good kid and I want him to win it. Besides, Urlacher dated Paris Hilton, so how much credit can you give the Bears now? So hopefully, this time next week we can say that there's still only one Dan Marino. (Sorry to all the Jim Kelly fans out there. But for that, you can blame the Smoking Man on X-Files in Season 4, Episode 7).

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

I would love to see Peyton and Tom Brady commentating a game in 15 years taking jabs at each other a la Marino/Esiason. 

Maybe I'll watch the game this year, maybe not. I would have loved a rematch of '85, but it wasn't to be.


----------



## lnhale (Oct 26, 2006)

*nicodemus bridge*

The Only rules are the one in the handbook 
and fishing with minnows having a receipt. 

I fish this bridge for many years and got a lot 
funny looks until I show these guys how to
fish. so kept going If I'm up their I will glad 
show you how they fish their and what bait 
to use. If you see a blue dodge Dakota up 
there. thats me wear a blue hat.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

chump said:


> a lot of people were catching small crappies and sunfish to live line as bait.


Just curious but is this legal?


fingersandclaws said:


> A person fishing near us showed us an important fishing method specifically used at NB (I haven't seen it anywhere else).


Care to share this method?


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

hengstthomas said:


> Just curious but is this legal?


There is no size limit on Crappie and Bluegills, so I don't see how different it would if I was using fresh spot for bait.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

hengstthomas said:


> Care to share this method?


Thomas, It was an unusual casting method used to cast under the bridge. Basically, you cast it straight out. Then with you left hand, hold the line and stop your lure as the amount of line out is about the same length as the height of the bridge. As your bait swings downward, pull your rod tip upward to sling your bait under the bridge. It was made more important at Nico because you can only stand on one side of the bridge. I have no doubt that the cast, when done right was going all the way to the other side of the bridge.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey Thomas,

I don't know if its legal or not either. I just don't do anything that MIGHT even be remotely illegal. However, I think w/ crappies, since the limit is 15, most people just use one of the 15 as bait. But again, not sure the legality of it.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Sorry Thomas, didn't mean to sound so vague. Exactly what that guy above me said  I hope we can meet up sometime this year and you can show me and the gang how to catch flounder, not just fish for em'


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*No, it's NOT legal...*



hengstthomas said:


> Just curious but is this legal?
> 
> Care to share this method?



...even though most of the people doing it do in fact catch the crappies or bluegills there, the DNR is afraid that people may catch them from a farm pond - which _MAY_ be infested with zebra mussels.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I've heard a lot about these zebra mussels lately. Are they like some kind of freshwater clam and why are they so dangerous?


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

I kinda remember it from way back that it was illegal here in DE but I just searched for it and no reference was made as to whether or not a gamefish could be used as bait.


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

Crappie and Bluegill are both considered Gamefish therfore illegal to use as bait as stated in the handbook. Not my law just the law no matter what waters there in.


Zebra Mussles were introduced into the Great Lake system from the bilges or ballasts of ships coming from England. When first introduced scientists thought they would throw the eco system out of wack by multiplying which is very rapid and destroy the balance of nature which sustains the fish population Smallmouth bass Walleye ect. Instead they actually filtered the water in the Great Lakes system and cleaned it up. As for not wanting them in MDs resevoirs they will cling to anything and multiply so quickly they would clog the grates and blow the pumps ruin the filter systems that supply the drinking water to Baltimore.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks Teddy


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

Will see ya in the spring when we can put the boat out and try for some slabs, Till then:beer:  and only wish it was spring!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

From what I saw this year, the Skins couldn't score 42 against the Brunswick High Railroaders. opcorn:


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

HuskyMD said:


> From what I saw this year, the Skins couldn't score 42 against the Brunswick High Railroaders. opcorn:


Husky, no reason for that outrageous comment. I thought we were all trying to be nice to one another  I've loved the Skins since I was a wee little one, and I have come to realize that they will disappoint me every year. I have 0 expectations of them . . . yet I always hope  I truly believe the '07-'08 season will be different (but then again, I say that every year). One can wish.


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Skins*

Only 1 problem with the Redskins and we know what it is! DAN SNIEDER. $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ cant put a winning team on the field! Unless your the Yankees!


----------

